# Kids music



## Niam (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm trying my hardest to remember some of the tunes I had on our past CD's for the kids party. I thought Katrina had spared them but I can't seem to find them anywhere. Does anyone have any they'd like to share? All the kids attending are under 8.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

The Disney Sing Along Songs "Happy Haunting" would be a good one. Plus you could search through *Scar Stuff Blog*. He has quite a few Halloween LPs posted there that are for kids.


----------



## Niam (Sep 14, 2006)

Halloweiner said:


> The Disney Sing Along Songs "Happy Haunting" would be a good one. Plus you could search through *Scar Stuff Blog*. He has quite a few Halloween LPs posted there that are for kids.


Thanks so much for that site!


----------



## Morbius J Kromwell (Aug 18, 2007)

I know this is an old post but there are 2 kid themed downloads at gravecast.com .


----------

